# New Tank - What Fish to use for Cycling?



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Getting my 135 Gallon in 24 hours - what kind of fishes should I get to help speed up the cycling process?

I was thinking of neon tetras, since they have a chance to live with piranhas if theres enough room. No point of buying anything else that can't live with piranhas because I wouldn't know what to do with the other fishes once the piranhas are going to live in there.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Just buy some Bio-Spira or whatever it's called now...probably cheaper than buying fishes that might get sick because of the cycling process...plus a whole bunch of neons don't really do a great job of creating the bioload of piranhas with any size on them at all.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

ChilDawg said:


> *Just buy some Bio-Spira or whatever it's called now*...probably cheaper than buying fishes that might get sick because of the cycling process...plus a whole bunch of neons don't really do a great job of creating the bioload of piranhas with any size on them at all.


I think its called Tetra SafeStart now.


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

[quote name='jamezgt' date='Feb 13 2009, 05:32 PM' post='2333540']
Getting my 135 Gallon in 24 hours - what kind of fishes should I get to help speed up the cycling process?

*I was thinking of neon tetras, since they have a chance to live with piranhas ]if theres enough room. No point of buying anything else that can't live with piranhas because I wouldn't know what to do with the other fishes once the piranhas are going to live in there.

Any suggestions?
P's wont eat Neon Tetras?*


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

If you want to use fish I would get some cheap African cichlids or any type of cheap cichlid. Throw the P's in and let them eat them when they get hungry!

What kind and how many P's are going in there?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Six 5" red bellies are going in - so neon tetras cannot live with piranhas?

//edit

I'm getting my 135 gallon tomorrow evening, and will be setting it up with distill water and tap water with conditioner to kill off the chlorine. I'm also purchasing a 4" Rhom and planning to put it in my current 55 Gallon on Monday, and move my piranhas in the 135 Gallon by Monday.

Would an uncycled tank kill my piranhas? Because the very first day I bought my 55 Gallon, was the very first day I introduced my piranhas into the tank - fresh tap water too with no conditioner.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

They will get ate eventually.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Just put any kind of cheap fish. Dont spend more then a dollar per fish. And depending on the size, you may need lots.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> Six 5" red bellies are going in - so neon tetras cannot live with piranhas?
> 
> Would an uncycled tank kill my piranhas? Because the very first day I bought my 55 Gallon, was the very first day I introduced my piranhas into the tank - fresh tap water too with no conditioner.


They will more than likely survive but it depends on if you want to put them through it. I owned RB's when I was younger and never cycled a tank or added chlorine neutralizer. I hag no deaths for over a year so I would say they will be fine. If you are picking up a rhomm see if you can pick up some established media for your filter.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I'm getting my 135 Gallon tomorrow and my choices are:

1. Move six, four inch red bellies into the 135 Gallon on Sunday.
2. Move one new rhom into the 135 Gallon on Sunday.

I honestly think that either decision is fine, piranhas are tough fishes but again, the new environment will stress them out. Would it be best if I put the rhom in there, and in a couple of weeks, switch them around? (red bellies in 135, rhom in 55)


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Put the Reds in the 135 if it is cycling especially. I know they are tough and can take it. I would put the Rhom in the cycled 55.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Any other opinions? The tank is going to be settled for a day with an Eheim Canister 208 and AC110 with tap water. I'm sure the red bellies can handle it - I just want to hear more opinions.


----------



## diogenes (Nov 11, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> Getting my 135 Gallon in 24 hours - what kind of fishes should I get to help speed up the cycling process?
> 
> I was thinking of neon tetras, since they have a chance to live with piranhas if theres enough room. No point of buying anything else that can't live with piranhas because I wouldn't know what to do with the other fishes once the piranhas are going to live in there.
> 
> Any suggestions?


the cycle will kill neons leaving you without a source of ammonia.

I cycled my tank with swordtails. Several died as a result of the cycle, but 3 of them lived through it and actually bred. Ofcourse none of them survived the introduction of the piranha, and neons will get eaten. Neons actually make up a significant part of my P's diet. I don't feed goldfish, or barbs including rosy reds. They're like junk food for fish. They inhibit B vitamin metabolism which leads to HITH disease and all sorts of nastiness. They have parasites a lot of times too.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I still need opinions on the tanks:

1. Rhom in the new 135 gallon (uncycled) with the Eheim Canister
2. Rhom in the 55 Gallon, move red bellies in the 135 gallon with previous filter they used and 80% water change.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Is the previous filter up and running still so it is established?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep - it's been running for six months so it's fully established. Just gotta give it a quick clean and it's set.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would not clean it till you run your tanka week or so. Just throw it on. The tank will be instantly cycled then!!!!!! Just add new water and go!! Are your changing substrate?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep - brand new substrate. Black flourite with a natural colored gravel. I'm going to take 80% of the water from my 55 Gallon, put it in my 135 Gallon with tap water with my OLD filter on the 55 Gallon. And you said it'll be cycled like that? Hope so!

As for transporting the piranhas - what's the best way to catch them? I was planning to place a bucket in the tank after the 80% water change and scoop them in - not risking them eating thru my nets =[


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess I am misunderstanding......so the 55 gallon established filter is staying on the 55 and the eheim (unestablished) is going on the 135 correct. If the eheim has never been ran or not been running then it will not be cycled. If you put the 55 gallon filter on the 135 you may get a hint of ammonia but not much. I would leave the 55 gallon filter on the 55 since it is ready to go! Correct me if I misunderstood.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Everything is up - just waiting for it to cycle now. I didn't take any media from my old tank to put it in my new tank - I guess I'm going to wait it out. Have a couple of feeders in there for fun, going to buy tiger barbs or tetras to help cycle the tank. I got the eheim canister 2028 running, with an ac110.

Any other tips or suggestions?

(lastly, there's some java moss growing around the driftwood, can they grow back?)


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice......I really like the background!!


----------

